# Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?



## BMW525v6 (20. Okt. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche für die kommende Teichsaison einen neuen Filter,mein derzeitiger ist der Sera Koi 24000 mit 200µ Spaltsieb-Matalamatte-30 Liter Sera Siporax-55 Watt UVC.
Mein Teich 17000 Liter-10 Koi-Skimmer-Bodenablauf-Pumpenkammer.
Den Filter habe ich jetzt seit ca.3Jahren und hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit meinen Fischen,aber als ich vor ein paar Tagen den Filter für den Winterbetrieb herrichten wollte bin ich bald geplatzt.Als ich die UV-Leuchte abbauen wollte habe ich gesehen das die aussenhülle schon wieder eingerissen war (Filter steht in einem seperaten Raum,also nicht draußen),damit ist es schon die 2 UV-Röhre in 2 Jahren und das kann doch nicht sein,wenn ich sehe wie dünn das sch..ß Gehäuse ist und dann noch die verschraubung nur billiger plastikschrott da frag ich mich wofür ich damals ca.1500,-€ bezahlt habe.
Ich habe meinen Filter eigentlich immer in schutz genommen wenn jemand was negatives geschrieben hatte aber jetzt hab ich die schnauze voll. Die Feinfilterung ist auch nicht gerade der renner und einen seperaten Schmutzablass der Biokammer gibts auch nicht,habe ich aber selber nachgerüstet ist aber auch fürn A..h.

So,ich suche jetzt einen Filter komplett mit Pumpe,UV,Filtermedien etc.ohne das ich hinterher noch irgendwelche Sachen nachrüsten muß zb.größere Biokammer oder Bürsten raus und __ Hel-x rein oder Regentonnen.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit meinen Filter 1x pro Woche zureinigen da ich finde das gehört zum Hobby-Koi einfach dazu,also für mich ist das nach der Arbeit ablenkung und entspannung.
Desweiteren möchte ich auch keinen Trommel oder Vliesfilter da diese einfach zu teuer sind,und ich auch schon im Forum gelesen habe das manche trotzdem Probleme mit dem Wasser haben oder hatten und wieder sachen dazu gebaut haben.

Also ich habe jetzt für meine Teichgröße 17000L(wird vieleicht noch auf ca.25000L erweitert)den Oase BioTec Screenmatic 36 komplett mit Pumpe und UVC im Auge und wollte mal von euch wissen was ihr dazu sagt oder hat sogar jemand einen in Betrieb und kann mir von seinen erfahrungen berichten.

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten,
Gruß Nico


----------



## Nori (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Ich denke mal nur wegen des schlechten UVC gleich den ganzen Filter zun wechseln ist nicht der richtige Weg.
Wenn du, wie du sagst den Filter wöchentlich reinigen würdest, hast du erst recht den falschen Filter angeschafft.
Das hat nichts mit Leidensfahigleit für das Hobby zu tun - das ist einfach falsch eingekauft oder dimensioniert.
Mit einem Zauberkästchen wie dem beschriebenen Oase Screenmatic 36 wirst du auch nicht froh - bei 17000 Litern ist man immer noch im Bereich wo man mit Tonnen filtern kann - was Sinn machen würde und auch eine angebrachte Standzeit bringen würde.
Das willst du aber nicht - du willst aber auch nicht den Schritt in Richtung Vlies-und Trommelfilter tun - DESHALB: Bleib bei deinem Filter und kauf dir lediglich ne vernünftigen UVC.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,
bei Spaltsieben gibt es genügend Auswahl, das dann vor den Filter.
Willst du komplett auf Schwerkraft sein, kommt auch eine SIPA in Frage.
Ich würde den mir den Filter passend zusammenstellen, dann bist du flexibler.

Die UVC Lampe als Tauchversion, hat so deutlich weniger Widerstand und auch eine bessere Leistung.
Danach kannst du ja eine fertige Kiste nehmen, in der die nötige Menge an Biomaterial ist.

Oase BioTec Screenmatic 36 halte ich für deinen Teich für zu klein.


----------



## Ulli (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,

kann Jörg und Nori nur zustimmen, der Biotec ist zu klein und den kannst Du dann alle 2 Tage reinigen. Ich hatte auch mal so einen, auf Dauer sind Filter mit Schwämmen nur OK, wenn Du eine Top-Vorreinigung hast.

Ich habe als 3. Filter im 2. Jahr einen Vliesfilter gekauft und den nun die 2. Saison im Einsatz - einfach eine tolle Lösung, ohne was dranbasteln zu müssen. Ansonsten würde ich mir modular etwas zusammenstellen, Da gibt es genug im Handel und viele Tips hier im Forum!

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## BMW525v6 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Ulli,
Wie hoch ist den da der Vliesverbrauch bei so einem Filter,vielleicht steige ich ja doch auf Vliesfilter um.
Als ich vorrige Woche bei uns im Koifachhandel war wurde mir halt von einem Fachmann geraten auf den Oase umzusteigen.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,
wenn der Koifachhandel an OASE gut verdient könnte der Fachmann dazu raten,
ist es ein VF oder TF Stützpunkthändler mag das anders sein.

Hier gibt es keine finanziellen Interessenskonflikte und du kannst dir aus mehreren Meinungen deine eigene Lösung entwickeln.

Mach doch mal eine Skizze von dem bisherigen Aufbau. Da lassen sich möglicherweise schon Lösungen ausschließen.


----------



## suddenfun (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Habe auch schon einige Filter unfreiwillig ausprobiert. Dieses Jahr habe ich eine gute Lösung gefunden.
Angeschafft wurde ein Mehrkammerreihenfilter, davor ein Spaltsieb mit 250 my. Bestückt habe ich ihn selber:
1. Kammer zwei Reihen Bürsten , den Rest Japanmatten
2. Kammer Japanmatten
3. 75 l Helix/Kaldnes belüftet
4. Kammer 100l Helix/Kaldnes statisch 
Bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Habe die gleiche Literzahl wie du, ca.

Gruß Volker


----------



## suddenfun (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Ach ja nur aus eigener Erfahrung. Ein Koiteich hat normalerweise eine gewisse Größe und Anspruch . Da hat alles was mit "O" anfängt und mit "a" aufhört , nichts zu suchen.


----------



## BMW525v6 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Ich werde mir dann einen Mehrkammerfilter zulegen gegebenfalls einen mauern und ihn dann selber zu bestücken.Hätte ja über den Winter Zeit einen zu bauen.
Hat den jemand von euch damit Erfahrung?

Gruß Nico


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,
einen passenden Raum für das Biomaterial zu bauen ist nicht schwer.
Den BA darin nicht vergessen, da gelegentlich der Mulm zu entsorgen ist.
Ob das nun fertige Behälter sind oder ein gemauerter ist, sollte relativ egal sein.

Wichtiger für das Gelingen eines "guten" ist die Vorabscheidung.
Dort wird schon mal 50%+ Dreck rausgeholt, der dann erst gar nicht in Nährstoffe umgewandelt werden muss.
Je nach gewünschtem Wartungsaufwand kommen da einige Vorfilter in Frage.


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*



> ....damit ist es schon die 2 UV-Röhre in 2 Jahren und das kann doch nicht sein,wenn ich sehe wie dünn das sch..ß Gehäuse ist und dann noch die verschraubung nur billiger plastikschrott da frag ich mich wofür ich damals ca.1500,-€ bezahlt habe.




für das Geld hätte ich dir aber ein System gebaut das läuft 

:-O :-O :-O


----------



## zAiMoN (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*



suddenfun schrieb:


> Ach ja nur aus eigener Erfahrung. Ein Koiteich hat normalerweise eine gewisse Größe und Anspruch . Da hat alles was mit "O" anfängt und mit "a" aufhört , nichts zu suchen.



Das o und a versteh ich nicht ;-D kenne das irgendwie anders


----------



## Pokerhecht (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Nico,

ich werde meinen Teich nächstes Frühjahr auch um ca. das 3fache vergrößern und stelle mir zur Zeit genau diegleichen Fragen wie du.
Meine Wahl fällt nach stundenlanger Recherche hier im Forum und im INet auch auf einen selbstgemauerten Mehrkammerfilter mit Vorabscheidung (SiPa oder Sieb?), Kammer mit Tauch- UVC, 1-2 Filterkammern, 1 Biokammer und dann den Pumpschacht.
Alles soll voll über Schwerkraft (Skimmer +  BA) laufen bis zum Pumpschacht und mit 3-4 Lufthebern in den Teich und den Pflanzenfilter zurück. Nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe sollte das für Uns  funktionieren, oder?

Alle weiteren Fragen, wie welches Tauch-UVC oder welche Siebkonstruktion efektiv sind, lassen sich bestimmt hier klären!?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Joerg (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Tom,
das hört sich recht vernünftig an.
Damit deine Lösung auch mal durchgemangelt werden kann, solltest du einen extra Beitrag mit Skizze und einer groben Planuzng einstellen.
Ansonsten geht das hier unter oder wird unübersichtlich.


----------



## Ulli (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*



BMW525v6 schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> Wie hoch ist den da der Vliesverbrauch bei so einem Filter,vielleicht steige ich ja doch auf Vliesfilter um.
> Als ich vorrige Woche bei uns im Koifachhandel war wurde mir halt von einem Fachmann geraten auf den Oase umzusteigen.
> 
> Gruß Nico



Hi Nico,

der Vliesverbrauch hängt vom Durchfluß und der "Schmutzrate" im Teich ab, also wie viele Fische und wieviel Schmutzeintrag durch andere Faktoren.

Wenn der Filter richtig dimensioniert ist, dann sollte im Sommer eine Rolle so 4 bis 6 Wochen reichen, Frühjahr und Herbst 6 bis 8 Wochen, im Winter 8 bis 10 Wochen.

Mein Vlieser verbraucht so 6 Rollen im Jahr, a 50,- Euro - so als Erfahrungswert. Ich bin Fan von den Vliesern, weil sie einfach kompakt, leistungsfähig und exterm wartumgsarm sind, dabei filtern sie wirklich klasse und der Schmutz ist gleich aus dem System und dümpelt nicht wie bei anderen Filtern in Absetzkammern etc. noch vor sich hin.

Nachteil der Vlieser sind sicher die Kosten, dafür hat man dann aber auch einen guten Gegenwert. Schau Dir doch einfach im Fachhandel oder bei den netten Teichianern hier im Forum die verschiedennen Filtersysteme mal an, dann kannst Du sicher besser entscheiden.  

Den O**e nimm lieber nicht, wie die anderen auch schon schreiben. Der ist für Koiteiche nicht geeignet und macht viel Arbeit.

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Nori (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Ich würde, wenn ich schon viel Geld ausgebe, eher zum Trommelfilter tendieren - eben wegen der Folgekosten des Vliesfilters.
Ich bin zwar kein Oase-Fan, aber die Profireihe mit dem Trommelfilter und den __ Hel-X Behältern hat schon was - kostet nat. auch ne Menge.(ist besonders geeignet für Leute, denen die Optik wichtig ist)

Ansonsten gibts die Trommler ja von versch. Anbietern ...


Gruß Nori


----------



## BMW525v6 (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Tom,

Wenn du deinen Filter selber mauern willst,wie würdest du ihn abdichten?
Ich habe da schon was gefunden was ich vielleicht nehme und zwar ist das die Flüssige Teichfolie von Impermax,oder hat jemand eine bessere lösung dafür?
Ich werde später noch eine Skizze einstellen wie ich den Filter und abläufe bauen werde.
Achso wie groß muss den eine Kammer ungefähr sein?

Gruß Nico


----------



## Pater (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Koi Gemeinde
Ich habe mir mit Unterstutzung einer Firma einen Filter gebaut der eigentlich sehr einfach ist.
Die Aussenwände und der Boden bestehen aus den Wänden woraus Kühlwagen gebaut werden ( aussen Metall,dann Dämmung ,dann wieder Metall ).
Ich habe die sachen mit hilfe einer Flex zurecht geschnitten dann wurden die Wande verschraubt , ein paar Winkel zur Verstärkung.
So sind 3 Kammern entstanden.
1 Siebfilter ein Eingang für Skimmer einer für Bodenablauf. 40 Watt Tauch UVC
2 Helix
3 Blockgestein und Pumpen Rohrpumpe 

Der Rahmen wurde mit allen Abläufen neben den Teich eingegraben weil ich eine  60 cm hohe Mauer um den Teich habe kann ich den Filter als sonnen deck benutzen,
Das innenleben wurde von der Firma mit Gfk aus gekleidet.
Auch der Siebfilter war ein eigenbau der Firma wenn du nicht soweit weg Wohnen würdest könntest du diese ja auch nehmen.
Aber vieleicht kann dier der Vorschlag ja weiter helfen.
wenn du genauere Infos wünscht sende mir eine Mail.
lepping Q directbox.com
Warum macht der denn kein at Zeichen.
dann noch schönen Abend Koi Gemeinde.


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*



BMW525v6 schrieb:


> .. und zwar ist das die Flüssige Teichfolie von Impermax,oder hat jemand eine bessere lösung dafür?



Hi Nico,
Impermax wirft Blasen, das haben viele schon nach einiger Zeit festgestellt.
Einfacher sollte eine Auskleidung mit Folie oder HDPE sein.


----------



## Pokerhecht (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

hi nico,

wollte auch erst die flüssige Teichfolie nehmen, allerdings habe ich dann auch mehrfach gelesen das Blasen entstehen. 
Ich wähle für mich die Variante mit PVC und einen industriellen Heißluftfön. 
Meine Skizze stelle ich morgen rein.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Pater (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Ich weiß nicht mauern dauert zulange und kostet auch Geld,dicht wird es auch sehr schwer.Gerade die Ein und Abflüsse.
Wie Beschrieben hat mein Filter mit der Größe von 1,6*1,4m allen Einbauten und Materialien keine 1300 eur gekostet.


----------



## Pokerhecht (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Pater,

ich denke, wenn man den Teich eh mauern oder verschalen möchte, hat man doch schon eine Wand für den Filter fertig. Der Rest hält sich doch dann in Grenzen. ( vorausgesetzt man hat den Platz)
Berichtige mich bitte, aber deine angegebene Maß für den Filter reichen aber nicht für deine 60000l (deine Profilangabe) Teichvolumen aus, oder!!??

Anbei habe ich mal eine Skizze von meinem geplanten Filterkonzept angehängt. Ob gemauert oder mit irgendwelchen Kammern/Behältern realisiert ist ja Geschmackssache!

Was haltet ihr davon?

Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich einen eigenen Teichbauthread aufmachen! Aber Filterkonzept passt ja hier rein  Vielleicht ist es ja was für Nico!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## BMW525v6 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> Impermax wirft Blasen, das haben viele schon nach einiger Zeit festgestellt.
> Einfacher sollte eine Auskleidung mit Folie oder HDPE sein.



Hallo,
Na dann werde ich womöglich mit GFK arbeiten da muß ich mich aber auch erst kundig machen wie das funktioniert.
Werde auch noch eine Skizze einstellen wie ich den Filter plane.

Gruß Nico


----------



## BMW525v6 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*



Pater schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mauern dauert zulange und kostet auch Geld,dicht wird es auch sehr schwer.Gerade die Ein und Abflüsse.
> Wie Beschrieben hat mein Filter mit der Größe von 1,6*1,4m allen Einbauten und Materialien keine 1300 eur gekostet.



Hallo Pater,

Ich habe ja über den Winter Zeit ihn zu bauen(wird im Gartenhaus eingebaut)und ich denke das ich mit ca.600,00 € inkl.Filtermedien hinkommen werde.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Pater (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Dann hast du ja nicht die Teichmauer,im Gartenhaus.
Ich komme mit dem Filter aus. Pumpe aber aus der 3. Kammer noch 10000 l durch einen Pflanzenfilter.
50m Drinnage Rohr von unten nach oben ca. 4 t Kies Maße 3,5*3,5 *1m.
Sieht geil aus und läuft super.
Deine Zeichnung sieht gut aus, aber überlege mal wieviele Schieber du brauchst wenn du ihn so baust.
Ich habe nicht nur 60000 l ,mit Filteranlage und Pflanzenfilter fast 70000 l ,alles glasklar.
Die Maße der ersten Kammer habe ich so groß gewählt das mann einen Trommelfilter einbauen könnte wenn mann wollte.
Der selbe Filter läuft zich mal im Kreis Borken auch für größere Teiche.


----------



## BMW525v6 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen ob ich meinen Filter auch aus Y-Tong Steinen bauen kann und dann mit Glasfaser(GFK)auskleiden.Weiß bloß nicht ob das Harz auf den Steinen auch gut haftet!

Gruß Nico


----------



## Olli.P (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi,

im immer feuchten Erdreich:

Ganz klar NEIN!!

Es sei denn, er wird von innen und außen vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt, dann käme es auf einen Versuch an..............


----------



## BMW525v6 (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Olli,

Den Filter will ich in meinem Gartenhaus bauen.
Und was sagst du zu Y-Tong mit Glasfaser ausgleiten,hält der Harz darauf.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Pokerhecht (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,

wenn du erst die y-Tong Kammern mit Styropor zur Isolierung auskleidest, halten auch die GFK -Stücke mit Harz.
Falls wir die Kammern mit GFK auskleiden oder mit Folie verschweißen, ist es halt immer mit Aufwand verbunden. Da müssen wir wohl dann durch  
Gruß
Tom


----------



## BMW525v6 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Tom,

Sehe ich kanns genau so!

Gruß Nico 
PS.Der noch keine Winterreifen drauf hat bei 2 cm Schnee!!!


----------



## BMW525v6 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Tom,

 

Habe auch mal eine Skizze erstellt wie ich mir den Filter vorstelle,
Also gemauert oder mit Y-Tong und innen mit GFK.
Bogensiebfilter,1.Kammer mit Filterwaben und Tauch UVC,2.-3. Kammer entweder 50 Liter __ Hel-x ruhend und bewegt oder Matala-matten,4.Kammer ebenfalls Filterwaben
Überläufe zu den jeweiligen kammern mit 110er KG Rohr(muß jedenfalls ein Material sein was ich mit einlaminieren kann)
Ach so,wie groß müßen denn die einzellnen kammern den ungefähr sein oder ist das egal,ich hätte sie ca.0,70mx0,70m gebaut.

Gruß Nico


----------



## Olli.P (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Nico,

ich würde den Filter einfach von innen mit Putz als Trägermaterial fürs GFK versehen. 

Und dann von außen mit Styropor oder Styrodur Dämmen. 

Wobei Styrodur glaub ich, 
besser als Trägermaterial für einen späteren eventuellen Putz oder eine Bretterverkleidung etc. ist, weil es eben fester ist


----------



## Joerg (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,
die Tauch UVC solltest du in ein Ofenrohr oder was anderes stecken, damit das GFK keine Stahlung abbekommt.

In die erste kammer würde ich eher was für die feinere Abscheidung machen.
Da kommt noch ganz gut was an nach dem Sieb. Sollte sich gut reinigen lassen.


----------



## BMW525v6 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Jörg,

Oder soll ich dann doch lieber eine geschlossene UV-Röhre nehmen(Aquaforte T5 75 Watt z.b.)damit das GFK keinen Schaden nimmt?
Und in die 1.Kammer vielleicht Bürsten,__ Hel-x oder Matten?

Gruß Nico


----------



## Joerg (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Nico,
die UVC sollte gut in ein Rohr am Einlauf von dem Sieb passen. Wenn es ein Edelstahl oder Alu Rohr ist, hast du eine zusätzliche Bestrahlung.

Bürsten sollte es nicht brauchen. __ Hel-X oder Matten, die sich auch mal gut reinigen lassen.


----------



## BMW525v6 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Und wie groß soll ich ungefähr die einzelnen kammern bauen?

Gruß Nico


----------



## Joerg (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,
was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist dein BA und dann den Siebfilter. Das passt für mich noch nicht ganz zusammen. 

Ich bin ja ein Befürworter von reiner Schwerkraft. Eine SIPA in der ersten Kammer wäre da angebracht.

Wenn du schon mauerst und auskleidest sollte die Kammer so groß sein, dass die auch mal einen TF oder VF bei gestiegenen Ansprüchen aufnehmen kann.


----------



## BMW525v6 (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hallo Jörg,

Mein System ist gepumpt.


----------



## Pater (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Das GFK kein UVL haben kann ist mir neu ?
Bei deiner gepumpten Variante wirst du hoffe ich kein Probleme bekommen, meine Erfahrung ist das bei einem geöffnetem Filter der sich dann ja auch mal zusetzt, das soll er ja auch sonst wäre er ja kein Filter ganz einfach Überläuft !
Das passiert immer dann wenn mann es nicht gebrauchen kann.
Aber da kann man ja einen Überlaufstop kaufen ,wenn er dann funktioniert.
Vorallem die fließgeschwindigkeit durch deinen Filter wird durch die Einbauten gebremmst.( läuft über )
Meiner Meinung nach muß die Pumpe in die letzte Kammer.
Dann kann höchstens die Pumpe in der Kammer Trocken laufen aber der Teich bleibt voll.
Lass dir deine gepumpte Variante noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Joerg (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Koifilter-welcher ist Richtige?*

Hi Nico,
hab das dann wohl mit dem Fiter von Tom verwechselt. 

Die Bedenken mit der gepumpten Filterversion kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Hat mir mal den gesamten Besatand in der IH dahingerafft als er überlief.

Notüberläufe solltest du dann schon einplanen. 
Auch ein Überlaufstop sollte nicht fehlen.


----------

